# Expressing the anal glands



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

How many times/year should I express the anal glands of my V.? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJStqOPCFdA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQFDOzbBVrw&feature=related


----------

